# Lush Candy Fluff Dupe?



## onezumi (Jul 18, 2008)

Candy Fluff is my favorite scent, but Lush does not make a perfume, aside from the exorbitantly priced LE one they did. Has anyone found something similar? I am using Aquolina Pink Sugar right now and I don't like it as much..


----------

